# Where to buy impellers



## amk (Jun 14, 2014)

I need an impeller for a 92 Yamaha vrx with the 650 where can I find one. On amazon I found one for 300 that seems a little expensive


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 14, 2014)

Call impros.com they have a ton of new and used impellers. Also you can find an OEM for that model on feebay.


----------

